# Got tired.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

22lr rifle ammo has been hard to get in this area going on 6 years now. One local gun shop 18 miles away sells 100 rounds a week to you and they keep book on sales to you. You just can not get more than 100 rounds every 7 days and you get what they have at the time brand wise. Oh you can buy a pick up truck load if you go to gun shows and are willing to spend 60 to 70 dollars a brick for some.
I like to squirrel hunt with a 22 never was a fan of using a shot gun and picking pellets & fur out of the meat.
After doing a bunch of research here and there and all over the place I settled on a Ruger 77 22 Hornet and down loading ammo for it. Getting between 1300 to 1500 FPS using 7.0 Grains of SR-4759 behind a 50 grain bullet. Also 4.0 grains of UNIQUE with either a 40 or 45 grain bullet works fine too.

Cost is roughly about 16 cents a shot cost wise for components. Setting down to reload a bunch is way more relaxing than searching for rim fire ammo.
I bought a nice Ruger 77 22 hornet, CZ also makes a bolt action rifle in 22 hornet.
Reloader Mag had a article a while back on down loading the hornet and the 223.

*As a side note *I went shopping with the wife yesterday because I wanted stuff to change the oil on my truck and I want what I want.
Any way talked to the lady in the sporting goods section about ammo since they stock Thursday morning at 4:00 AM. She said the same 6 guys were standing in line at 3:45 AM and bought every box of rim fire ammo that they received that morning. I asked if they had given though on screwing those 6 guys and giving other people a chance at some rim fire ammo. She asked how I proposed to do some thing like that.

Simple Leave the sign up on how much your allowed to buy at a time then switch the time and day you stock the shelves. change that time every week and even stock the shelf in the middle of the day or in the late afternoon.
She said that sounded like it would work for others to get some ammo but didn't think management would go for it since they didn't care where the money came from just that it came.

 Al


----------

